# Sipalki



## Cirdan (Feb 24, 2009)

At training yesterday I noticed a poster advertising for a ma club that will be training at the same place we do. It is a public school so there is no problem with this. However the art, which I have never heard about before, is called Sipalki and claims to be 4300 years old with origins in Korea and Mongolia. This would make them the oldest art in the world, possibly the oldest tradition. Tried to do some research but did not really get any wiser... apperently they use Dan grades and Japanese terms like Ryu and Do. The art is mostly practiced in south America.

Do anyone have some experience with this supposedly ancient art?


----------



## CDKJudoka (Feb 24, 2009)

I found this using Google Fu.

http://sipalki-oceania.zoomshare.com/5.html

Almost looks like Hwarang-do/Kuk Sool Won/Hapkido meets _ing _un.

I am trying to find info on the founder of the system, and where his training comes from.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 24, 2009)

4300 years???

I'm thinking took liberty with the time table myself...


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 24, 2009)

Is that a re-spelling of "_Sip Pal Gue" perhaps?
_


----------



## CDKJudoka (Feb 24, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Is that a re-spelling of "_Sip Pal Gue" perhaps?
> _




That would be correct!! Romanisation FTW!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 24, 2009)

DarkPhoenix said:


> I found this using Google Fu.
> 
> http://sipalki-oceania.zoomshare.com/5.html
> 
> ...


 
Well that's questionable as far as history goes as it applies to Shaolin since it appears to be talking about the whole Da Mo thing but at least it puts it under legend. But other than that I have no opinion of it.

Is this the same thing



> Sip Pal Gi was also a general term used to identify a system of Chinese martial practices followed in certain areas of Korea with large Chinese populations, such as Incheon and Seoul


----------



## rmclain (Feb 25, 2009)

"Ship Pal Ki" (or any variation of the spelling) is another name used for Kung-fu in S. Korea. One noted instructor was Master Lee, Poe-hang who started teaching kung-fu in Seoul in the 1960's - through I don't know if he called his style "Ship Pal Ki.

 As an FYI: He taught/teaches the form So Ho Yon that was mentioned in other, previous post topics. I don't know if Master Lee, Poe-hang is still instructing.

R. McLain


----------



## DBZ (Mar 5, 2009)

There is 2 People I know In ohio that have a blue sash in this art. They discribe it as a "mantis style". I thought it came from Northern China and made its why to South Korea. I can ask them more about it when I see them next.


----------

